# DetailMyCar - VW Golf R (Mk6) Rising Blue



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

We were very excited to get Mandy's lovely Golf R in for a long days work.

Mandy was so very kind to bring us a massive box of biscuits, which definitely kept us going through the 15+ hour day. It's very rare we get given little treats like this so was really kind, and will keep us well fed for many weeks to come, haha.










Anyway, all fun aside here's how the car was delivered to us at around 8:45am 





































So definitely in need of a good wash!

For this we used Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash sprayed liberally onto the wheels and lower panels of the car, using a dual action sprayer and then jetted it off (the wheels only) revealing a wheel 90% clean, as the wheels have recently been refurbished in a lovely anthracite colour which really matches the car.



















To get them spotless, Meguiars Wheel Brightner was used at a low dilution ratio.

Meguiars sidelock brushes and EZ-Detail wheel brushes were also used to get all the way to the back of the barrel. The arches were cleaned using APC, wheel cleaner and various wheel woolies, and Iron X was also applied to the wheels to remove bonded iron contamination.










While Jamie was getting on with this I coated the car with Bilt Hamber Autofoam to loosen off the dirt prior to being washed with the usual 2 bucket method with DMC Ultra Gloss Shampoo and DMC's lambswool wash mitt.



















While the Autofoam was doing it's job I went round the car with another Megs Sidelock brush and some diluted APC cleaning off the grills, door rubbers, fuel cap, etc.










After washing:



















After this step we began decontamination of the paintwork - Iron X was applied to the whole vehicle and then rinsed, after that Autosmart Tardis (in the Body solvent bottle) was used on the lower halfs of the car and any tar spots were wiped away with a microfibre towel and then the car was jetted off thoroughly to remove any left over product from the surface.




























The engine bay was cleaned at this stage as well, using APC and a variety of brushes, before being carefully jetted off and dried, with a durable protective coating applied.




























The car was now dried using Uber XL Microfibre drying towels and the crevices blown out using a heated electric pet drier and taken into the unit to begin inspections and taping up the car ready for polishing.

Before any polishing work commended the car was given a good check over using the paint depth gauge to measure remaining clearcoat.





































After a visual check of the car with Brinkman LED & Halogen lights , there were several deeper scratches on certain panels, mainly the rear passenger side wing and the roof which suffered from some seriously heavy and deep swirling.

Some just under what little sunlight we could get throughout the day of heavy showers!!














































Generally healthy levels of paint depth were measured as expected for a VAG model however there were some areas of concern, especially on the lower half of the drivers side wing which in places was reading as low as 71 microns of paint!!!! I was surprised there was any clearcoat left!!










This area of low paint readings carried on about half way along the drivers door, under the lower swage line - To avoid any possible strike through to these areas the areas were completely taped up and not corrected (they would later be given a very light polish as part of the refinement process).

Polishing began with Jamie and I taking a side each and working along the car.

As typical with German paint, and similar to a Mk6 GTI that I have done in the past, the paint was incredibly hard meaning that swirlmarks take multiple passes to achieve a good 85% defect removal rate.

Please note all of the after shots are taken after an IPA wipedown but BEFORE refinement, as we correct the car first and then refine it after removing the dust. Just makes tidying up easier and means any minor marks inflicting by removing the dust if you were really unlucky, can be easily removed. Some of the defects are hard to photograph!

Drivers side wing:

Before










After









Drivers door 50/50, left hand side uncorrected right hand side corrected.










Rear drivers side door before:










and after










Rear passenger 3/4 panel before:










and after










The B pillars always mark while washing, so these were given a once over as well.



















Boot before










and after










Even the rear lights got some attention.

Before and afters.



















The fronts were also given a once over but these were not as bad, so no pictures were taken.

Polishing using heavy abrasives, as called for by the type of paint, create a lot of dust which gets everywhere!



















So the car was taken outside to remove all of the polishing dust prior to refining.










To avoid inflicting any more marks the washing and drying process are done in as much of a "hands off" manner as possible.

The vehicle was blow dried completely using the heated electric air blower.



















While the car was outside the exhausts were given a polish, left one cleaned.










I started refining and Jamie began working on the interior.

The interior before:










It looks a bit muddy from the winter-mats but was overall pretty clean, and smelt lovely already with copious amounts of cali-car scents :star:

All of the mats were removed from the vehicle and the entire interior was hoovered out, with the carpets cleaned with an interior shampoo and agitated with a brush before being hoovered once more to remove any freshly released dirt, with the leather given cleaned and protected with 303 Aerospace protectant.

The rubber floor mats were originally given a good scrub down with some interior shampoo










However they were heavily soiled so decided to take them outside and clean them with a high cleaning power foaming agent and a brush, no pictures of this as it because it was dark and raining!!
They were brought back inside the unit, dried once again using the electric hot air blower and given a coating of 303 Aerospace Protectant.










After the interior was finished I picked up the polisher once again to continue with the refinement and following a thorough IPA wipedown the car was now ready for it's LSP, chosen to be a couple of coats of FK1000p for it's durability and good protective qualities









Curing:



















Once the wax was removed the vehicle was given a final wipe down using FK #425 quick detail spray










Tyres were dressed with Pinnacle tyre dressing and wheels were given a final wipe down as well. 
Glass was cleaned inside and out using Surf City Glass Cleaner 
Door shuts were wiped down with FK #425 .

Leaving the finished pictures!









































































Thanks for sticking with us if you made it this far.

Polishers used were made by 3M and Flex.
A variety of pads were used, Lake County, Microfibre Pads, Wool pads, Liquid Elements, Chemical Guys
Polishes used were again a variety, Scholl S40, S17+, S3 Gold, S2 Orange, 3fm Fast cut, Meguiars 105 and 101 among others!!

Between myself and Jamie over 30 man hours on this car we reckon.. We left the unit at gone midnight after a long days work but it was well worth it to see the transformation the car went through


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great work


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice car that mate. Rather intrigued as to the mechanism on the end of the pressure washer for the foam! looks like a cool little lance.

oh, and Costco is the best place for bulk buys! (that's where the biscuit's are from) We used to buy them but found they were quite crumbly :lol:


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

good job love that colour


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work and write up. Lovely gloss achieved. Pictures don't do these Rs full justice either


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work. Love the Golf R's


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent job.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quality work on a quality car, enjoyed the write up :detailer: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning work on a lovely car


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely car and good work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Stunning car, great work!


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Can I ask what you used to polish the gloss B pillar area between front and rear windows?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice turnaround :thumb: , safe approach leaving scope for future polishing :buffer: on such a young car.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

great turnaround.....out of interest what did you use for the swirls on the lights....cheers


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

I like Mandy as much as the car.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

mazstar said:


> Can I ask what you used to polish the gloss B pillar area between front and rear windows?


Hi there, usually something like Megs 205 would be fine on the gloss back areas, use various grades of spot pad but usually it works well.


----------

